# Multiple Links on Image ???



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone know what to use to create multiple hotspot links on one image (jpeg or gif) ?

If I have an Image that I've applied to my Homepage and I want to use that image instead of my Bookmarks, so that by clicking on certain areas on that Image, it will be a different Hyperlink? I've seen it done before and I use to think Image Mapping was the tool to use but thus far, I haven't been able to get Image Mapping to work. 

I hope I've explained this well enough ... I'll check back often

Thank You


----------



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

What you want is an imagemap. Here are a few websites that can help you (ordered from most useful to least):

http://www.stockholm.bonet.se/meracl/mimg.htm
http://www.maths.lancs.ac.uk/Software/Imagemap/Examples/
http://www.ihip.com/
http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/imagemap.shtml

And as a note to wiki contributors, you can do imagemapping there a well.
http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/ImageMap_Extension


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

usedHONDA said:


> What you want is an imagemap. Here are a few websites that can help you (ordered from most useful to least):
> 
> http://www.stockholm.bonet.se/meracl/mimg.htm
> http://www.maths.lancs.ac.uk/Software/Imagemap/Examples/
> ...


I suppose I should have noted that I am currently using an Image Mapping Software (SPGWeb) which is a Plug-In for PhotoShop & PSP. This is not working for some reason. I will drag the Cursor over a section of the Image and upon release, a box opens that requires the URL and other attributes I you wish to engage for that section. 

So I place approx. 5 or 6 Mappings on this Image where as each will take you to a different URL upon clicking, however once I save this and load it, the entire Image regardless of where I placed my Links are active and yet upon clicking, it doesn't take you to the URL you wish for it to go. So I must be doing something incorrectly. Anyway, since ImageMapping is what seems to be the answer, I will play around with this more until I figure this out. 

btw, the very Image I am working on happens to be an Iamge I use for my Desktop Image and my Homepage when I open my Browser. Just like you just discovered using Google however I've done this long ago ..


----------



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

I think a good place to go is the WDG [Web Design Group]. I just discovered it a few hours ago


----------

